# Encore Wifi adapter



## adripillo (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello, I have an Encore N300 WiFi adapter but I can not set up my WiFi with it. Are there drivers for it on FreeBSD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## break19 (Nov 15, 2013)

Do this: go to http://www.google.com and type in "Encore N300 chipset"

Upon doing that, you will learn that your device has an rtl8192cu chipset in it.  Remember that.

Next, go back to http://www.google.com, and type in "rtl8192cu FreeBSD" and lo!

You'll discover that there is already a driver for the device. "urtwn"

Happy to help, may your google-fu grow more powerful everyday.


----------



## adripillo (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, now my google-fu is in level 2 :e


----------

